# Fujitsu D2530 and Quad Core support



## User7 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey, _I_ want to buy a Fujitsu D2530 motherboard and I have a question: has any one tried to install an Intel Xeon E5335 in it? The manual says only Xeon dual core, but this motherboard was installed in Econel 200 S2 and that has Quad Core support. On the internet there is no list of supported processors on this motherboard.

I paste two manuals, one, of the motherboard: http://manuals.ts.fujitsu.com/illust...S2/pdf/thb.pdf and two, of the workstation: http://remarketing.ts.fujitsu.com/sh...nel200S2EN.pdf

I do not know what to think.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2014)

What does this question have to do with FreeBSD?


----------



## User7 (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought I used the correct subforum, and I want to install on it FreeBSD of course.



> System Hardware: Internal storage, motherboards, PCI cards, stuff inside the case.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2014)

It is but we occasionally get people in here simply asking for hardware advice when there's no relation to FreeBSD at all. And your post count showed no prior postings, so I have no way of knowing what your goal is.


----------

